# To patronize



## eno2

To patronize of to patronize somebody

(Iemand ) betuttelen lijkt mij de beste vertaling, maar betuttelen is erg informeel.
(Iemand ) bevoogden. Bevoogden is een officieel synoniem, maar klinkt  stijf. Ik zou het niet gauw gebruiken.
De baas over iemand spelen is een vrij correcte perifrase dacht ik.

Zijn er nog  synoniemen? Er schiet me er geen betere te binnen.

En dan heb je nog "patronizing"  Bazig? Betuttelend? bevoogdend? Neerbuigend?


----------



## ThomasK

Neerbuigend behandelen?


----------



## eno2

Welja, ik bracht zelf het adjectief aan, niets nieuws dus.
Het kan, patronizing doen is neerbuigend.  Ik zie patronizing  als "de les spellen", "didactisch doen",  "op een enerverende manier goede raad geven",  zogenaamde goede bedoelingen etaleren,  maar in wezen kleinerend bedoeld.
Het is moeilijk te vangen. Ik noemde iemands gedrag "betuttelend" in een Nederlandstalige woordenwisseling, maar eigenlijk dacht ik - in het Engels- aan "patronizing".


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_De les lezen_ wordt in Nederland wel gebruikt.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik had de _neerbuigend_ pas later bij de adj. gezien... Ook _bedillerig_, denk ik. Opvallend: in veel gevallen zijn de adjectieven onvoltooide deelwoorden van of afgeleid van werkwoorden. We vertrekken dus duidelijk vanuit de observatie. Ik zou wel niet zeggen dat mensen de bedoeling hebben te kleineren, maar ze doen het inderdaad wel.

Is _hautain_ bv. een synoniem? Ik denk het niet omdat het bij _patronize+-ing_ vooral over gedrag gaat. Idem voor mij met _bazig_: ik vind van niet omdat bazigheid niet op het denigrerende wijst, wel op het hiërarchische of zo; de andere synoniemen gaan uit van het gevoel van het slachtoffer dat zichzelf klein voelt...

O ja, _iemand bij de hand nemen_???


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Uit de hoogte doen_ of _iemand uit de hoogte behandelen_ kan ook.


----------



## eno2

Brownpaperbag said:


> _De les lezen_ wordt in Nederland wel gebruikt.


Ja, maar de les lezen is rechttoe rechtaan "iemand op zijn nummer zetten" of corrigeren gewoon. Een beetje neerbuigend doen is daarom nog geen volle lading terechtwijzingen debiteren.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Ik had de _neerbuigend_ pas later bij de adj. gezien... Ook _bedillerig_, denk ik. Opvallend: in veel gevallen zijn de adjectieven onvoltooide deelwoorden van of afgeleid van werkwoorden. We vertrekken dus duidelijk vanuit de observatie. *Ik zou wel niet zeggen dat mensen de bedoeling hebben te kleineren, maar ze doen het inderdaad wel.*


Bedillerig checkte ik even. En inderdaad: bemoeizuchtig, betuttelend. _Daar ben ik niet gelukkig mee. _Ik had van  bedillerig een heel andere  opvatting. Namelijk als GEVIT. Bedilzucht. Bevitten. Maar onder bedillen wordt, naast bevitten, OOK terechtwijzen en betuttelen opgegeven. Het is blijkbaar toch  allemaal verbonden.... Bedillen <dillen (Oud Nederlands)=praten. Verouderd: bedillen=roddelen. 

Patronizing is een grensgeval wat de bedoelingen betreft. Ik zou het meestal wel als opzettelijk interpreteren.  Soms is de bedoeling duidelijk, soms niet. Maar ja, menselijke intenties zijn dikwijls niet overduidelijk, niet enkel bij patronizing.


> Is _hautain_ bv. een synoniem? Ik denk het niet omdat het bij _patronize+-ing_ vooral over gedrag gaat


Hautain lijkt me sterker. ~ hooghartig.



> . Idem voor mij met _bazig_: ik vind van niet omdat bazigheid niet op het denigrerende wijst, wel op het hiërarchische of zo;


Wel, de stam is "Patron". Patroon. Baas... Ik zou wel bazig gebruiken & bazig doen,  het is iets sterker dan betuttelen, en zeker al als ik een ronduit vernederende intentie vermoed.


> de andere synoniemen gaan uit van het gevoel van het slachtoffer dat zichzelf klein voelt...


Patronizing is altijd de ander een maatje kleiner maken denk ik.



> O ja, _iemand bij de hand nemen_???


Hoe dicht dat is bij patronizing vraag ik me af, het zit wel in de sfeer...

Ik was meer op zoek naar synoniemen dan naar perifrases.


eno2 said:


> En dan heb je nog "patronizing"  Bazig? Betuttelend? bevoogdend? Neerbuigend?


Dit als bvnw

Als znw:
Bazigheid, betutteling, bevoogding (??), neerbuigendheid.

*Is er soms een case om"patronizeren" en "patronizerend" op te nemen als neologisme-anglicisme?*


----------



## bibibiben

_To patronize_ en _patronizing_ zijn niet bepaald formeler klinkend dan _betuttelen_ en _betuttelend_. Misschien maakt het indruk dat _patronize _Oudfranse wortels heeft, maar... ook _betuttelen _heeft een respectabele afkomst. Zie http://www.etymologiebank.nl/trefwoord/betuttelen en http://www.etymologiebank.nl/trefwoord/tittel.

_Neerbuigend_ is trouwens ook vaak goed bruikbaar:
Don't patronize me. → Doe niet zo neerbuigend.


----------



## eno2

> Often, men with good intentions will end up saying things that are *sexist or patronizing to women without meaning to. *They simply don’t realize or think about how their statements might be perceived. But unfortunately, good intentions don’t mean much when they have the effect of shaming people for their gender. “I didn’t mean it _that_ way” doesn’t make it all OK.



Patronizing gebeurt meestal hier: tegenover vrouwen. Met een seksistisch trekje. 8 Ways Men Don't Realize They Are Subtly Shaming Women


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Patronizing gebeurt meestal hier: tegenover vrouwen. Met een seksistisch trekje. 8 Ways Men Don't Realize They Are Subtly Shaming Women



_Patronizing _heeft een veel ruimer gebruik. Puberkinderen kunnen het tegen hun ouders zeggen. Een man tegen zijn vrouw en vice versa. Vrienden onderling. En ga zo maar door.


----------



## eno2

Ik beweer niet dat het geen ruimer gebruik heeft. Alleen dat ik de indruk heb dat het in het gewone leven meestal door mannen tegenover vrouwen gedaan wordt. Maar natuurlijk ook tegenover ondergeschikten of als dusdanig behandelden.

Woordfrequentie is al niet zo toegankelijk. Laat staan de frequentie van de  context.


----------



## bibibiben

Laten we het dan zo zeggen: geen enkele autoriteit in het Engelse taalgebied durft te beweren dat _to patronize _of _patronizing_ kenmerkend is voor zogeheten mannentaal.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Laten we het dan zo zeggen: geen enkele autoriteit in het Engelse taalgebied durft te beweren dat _to patronize _of _patronizing_ kenmerkend is voor zogeheten mannentaal.






> *patronize
> verb*
> 
> To assume a tone of unjustified superiority
> patronize → denigreren; betuttelen
> 
> *Cross Translation:* *
> From* *To* *Via*
> • patronize → bevoogden; betuttelen; de baas over iemand spelen



Het is slechts een educated guess van mijnentwege dat dit zeer dikwijls verbonden is met "machismo"
Vrouwen macho behandelen of patriarchaal. Bevoogdend. Bazig.

Patronize is verbonden met sponsor in het Engels.


> M-W:
> :  to act as patron of :  provide aid or support for _<The government patronized several local artists.>_



Evenwel: het werkwoord  to sponsor lijkt niet te bestaan in het Engels.

In het Nederlands: Sponsoren wél. Raar.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Het is slechts een educated guess van mijnentwege dat dit zeer dikwijls verbonden is met "machismo"
> Vrouwen macho behandelen of patriarchaal. Bevoogdend. Bazig.



Machogedrag is dan wel typerend voor mannen, maar bevoogdend, neerbuigend of bazig gedrag niet. Ook betuttelen of de baas spelen is iets wat vrouwen/meisjes even goed afgaat als mannen/jongens. Bevoogdend optreden is ook niet onlosmakelijk verbonden met machismo. Man of vrouw, iedereen die zich bekwamer acht dan een ander en dat graag in woord en daad laat merken, kan zich overgeven aan betutteling. 

Ook als we aannemen dat het merendeel van de vrouwen gemiddeld vaker leden van het eigen geslacht betuttelt dan van het andere geslacht, dan nog is er geen sprake van een woord dat alleen of voornamelijk van toepassing is op mannengedrag.

Hoogstens zou je kunnen stellen dat veel vrouwen uit een ander arsenaal aan middelen putten om betutteling vorm te geven dan de meeste mannen zouden doen. Zoals ook snoeverij, jaloers gedrag of flirten er bij vrouwen anders kan uitzien dan bij mannen.


----------



## eno2

OK, patronizing en zijn vertaling(en) zijn inderdaad niet gender-specifiek, 
terwijl woorden als macho-machistisch en patriarchaal dat wel zijn.

Maar wie wie (het meest) betuttelt en hoe frequent is vermoedelijk iets voor sociologisch onderzoek....


----------

